# Muscle Research Ripped and Shredded Sale!!!



## MuscleAddiction (Jun 2, 2016)

*Muscle Research*
*Thursday Sale!!!*




*This weeks sale is my kind of sale...a couple of staples stacked with some signature products PROVEN to help get you ripped and shredded!!! As a matter of fact ALL the products on sale this week stacked together is a cycle waiting to happen!!!


We have Katanadrol v3.0 for $49.99 ($20 OFF), if you are looking for a product that really works as a muscle builder, but you want to make sure all your gains are lean muscle, then look no further. If you are new to prohormone use, but concerned about side effects of elevated testosterone for long periods of time, Katanadrol is a great choice. The DHEA metabolite 1-DHEA in Katanadrol has little to no conversion to estrogen and very minimal side effects. If you want the strongest legal prohormone available, 1-DHEA is one of the most potent muscle builder prohormones still available on the US market. 


Premium Powders Keto Burn is on sale for $29.99...Keto Burn is a fat burner designed to target that hard to burn, last to go, just can?t get rid of it, fat. Keto Burn targets it and eliminates it. Unlike traditional fat burners, Keto Burn is safe for Men and Women and is not packed full of stimulants, so you won't experience crazy jitters, or experience a crash once it wears off. Keto Burn's formula was designed with natural ingredients like Green Tea Leaf and Green Coffee Extracts that are proven to burn fat, regulate metabolism, help lower cortisol, and increase lean muscle mass.


Premium Powders NAC is at a STEAL for $11.99!!! Did you know how many health benefits there are supplementing with NAC???


NAC can prevent liver damage from acetaminophen toxicity
Rapid liver detoxification
Decongestion of mucus buildup in lungs also helpful in preventing complications of chronic bronchitis
NAC has been shown to improve immune function
Reduction of symptoms of the flu
NAC will Increase Antioxidant levels
Memory Support
Increase nitric oxide levels
Remove mercury from the body
Help protect against cancer
Possibly effective for preventing heart attack and stroke in people with serious kidney disease, and chest pain (angina)


Check out this video from our very own Tyler D wearing his BIG Muscle Research t-shirt...
*








*Also VPX Medivin multi-vitamin packs on sale for $25.99, and ANS Diablo Pro Thermogenic for $34.99...DIABLO targets stubborn visceral and subcutaneous fat using an incredible synergy of proven ingredients that increase fat breakdown, improve fat transport to the mitochondria and elevate fat utilization for energy and heat via thermogenesis. You can literally feel your body-heat rising as it targets and destroys stubborn fat. This product is safe for Men and Women.


*
















*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!!




Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## cane87 (Jun 3, 2016)

*Awesome cutting sale this week with katana and keto burn on sale.2 products that will help people looking to slim down and cut and put on alittle size in the process *


----------



## cane87 (Jun 6, 2016)

*Medivin is a great multi for $25.99 also, dont be fooled by the price.I've used it before and i think its a staple for muscleaddiction also! *


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Jun 6, 2016)

cane87 said:


> *Medivin is a great multi for $25.99 also, dont be fooled by the price.I've used it before and i think its a staple for muscleaddiction also! *



Yes I do, and they have been a staple of mine for sometime now. It is nice to get EFA's included in your vitamin packs, and they pack 5000iu of Vitamin D as well...no need for any extra.


----------



## MidwestBeast (Jun 6, 2016)

As always, here are my thoughts on this week's sale:

*Muscle Research Katanadrol:*

This is a fantastic sale for one of the best cutting compounds out there. What most people do with Katanadrol is dose it at 3 or 4 caps instead, so the bottle runs out a bit quicker. So this savings is actually multiplied over several bottles and really adds up. Since it?s a non-methylated product, you can run it for longer and it?s not unreasonable at all to run for 8 weeks. As Spring has sprung and Summer looms closer and closer, it?s the perfect time to cut up. I?d grab a couple Katanadrols and a bottle of Keto Burn (also on sale) and really dial it in. Tons of other great products in the Mr. Supps store to make for a great stack.

*VPX Medivin:*

Medivin has been my go-to multi ever since Muscle Research started carrying it. I previously used Orange Triad or NOW ADAM (both great, btw). I really like the extra in this, like the higher dose of D3, the EPA/DHA, etc. And just like the Power Chews, these are awesome for travel. They?re like the little GNC packs ? a full serving is in an individual packet, so you can toss those in when traveling for work, going on vacation, or just leaving for a simple evening away. This is the type of thing where I would sometimes purchase an entire year?s worth of product at a time since I?d buy it anyway and then this way it?s at a discount (that multiplies with each extra one you purchase). Stock up on your multi. One of the most important supplements you can take. And I love just opening one pack instead of opening 10 different pill bottles.

*Premium Powders NAC:*

I?ve talked about NAC many times. This is one of the most foul, terrible bulk powders out there. The fact that you?re getting it capped and for very cheap is all the reason you should need to grab this. NAC is great to run anytime, but especially on cycle (along with your TUDCA and other supports). For this price, there?s no reason not to give your liver some extra support.

*Premium Powders Keto Burn:*

Another one of my favorites. I actually really like Keto Burn as part of PCT to keep the cortisol at bay and fat-burning effects going as long as possible. You can dose it at 3 caps a day (2 AM, 1 PM) and get a full month out of it or just go 1 AM and 1 PM an get 45 days! I absolutely love this product and enjoy it every time I run it. Great pick-up at this price. I've been using it for the past couple weeks at 2 caps upon rising and that's it; an occasional 3rd cap mid-day if I don't workout and need a slight boost. Lasts a good long while and is just enough energy to start the morning off.

*ANS Performance Diablo:*

This is one I really enjoy. It?s an awesome way to enjoy something delicious while cutting and making progress in your Summer goals. I know a lot of people really love Alphamine in the same type of category and this is right up to par with that. Both flavors -- Electric Lime and Pineapple Passion Fruit -- are very well done and equally tasty. The energy is good, but not over the top. My favorite way to enjoy it is to toss it into a shaker with ice cubes and ice cold water and sip on it during the mornings or pool-side in the afternoon. Easy way to replace a calorie-filled drink you might have on a hot day with one that will not only be calorie-free, but help you keep burning the fat. I really like this product.


----------



## cane87 (Jun 8, 2016)

MuscleAddiction said:


> Yes I do, and they have been a staple of mine for sometime now. It is nice to get EFA's included in your vitamin packs, and they pack 5000iu of Vitamin D as well...no need for any extra.


i couldnt agree more! its a great  multi for the price, you cant beat it.There are a few more hours left for this sale guys, then tomorrow we will be moving on to another sale, like we do every single thursday of the year !


----------

